# Stockfotografie



## surffix (16. Januar 2003)

Hi
Ich weiss nicht, ob das in das Forum gehört, zur not bitte verschieben...

Ich suche eine Website, bei der ich kostenlos und Lizensfrei super Bilder von Menschen bekomme. 
Ja ich habe schon gesucht und auch die Liste der ganzen Seiten gefunden. Doch da war nicht das richtige dabei. Es sollen richtig gute Fotos sein, wie bei corbis z.b..
(der neue Katalog dort "human")

Gruß

Alex


----------



## cocoon (16. Januar 2003)

Dann wirst Du wohl nicht drumherum kommen, Geld für die Fotos zu legen. Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *Dann wirst Du wohl nicht drumherum kommen, Geld für die Fotos zu legen. Qualität hat seinen Preis. *



Es heißt zwar "Qualität hat ihren Preis", aber Recht hast du trotzdem. Immer wieder erstaunlich, was manche so "geschenkt" haben wollen. Da soll sich einer die Mühe gemacht haben, richtig gute Fotos zu knipsen, damit sich irgendjemand kostenlos bedienen kann.

Gute Fotos sind echte und ehrliche Arbeit, die bezahlt werden will.

my two cents
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

Stock-Photography ... 
wie lightbox sagte, gute bilder kosten viel.
habe selbst einmal die erfahrung gemacht.
aber ich denke der link hier oben
wird dir ziemlich weiter helfen

mfg


----------



## surffix (17. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ja wie gesagt, diesen Link kenne ich. Ich habe da noch nicht die richtige seite gefunden.

Trotzdem danke.

na ja vielleicht kennt jemand ja noch so einen geheim Tipp.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## cocoon (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Es heißt zwar "Qualität hat ihren Preis"*



// OT: Klugscheixxer...


----------

